# Как быть с массажем и ЛФК?



## Tat-79 (14 Мар 2017)

Добрый день!

Мне 38 лет и у меня грыжа шейного отдела С6-7 .(Дорзальная медиально-парамедиальная левосторонняя до 0,35 см) имеются протрузии до 0,25 см. (С3-4 дорзолатеральная вправо; С4-5 и С5-6 дорзальные диффузные - в обе стороны). Просвет позв. канала умеренно сужен на уровне грыжи и протрузий - от 1,2 до 1,3 см.
Грыжа у меня, видимо, свежая (я так думаю) с 20-го февраля этого года. Потому что раньше, когда у меня побаливала шея (2-3 раза в год) я обходилась двумя днями растирки меновазином. И все проходило. А сейчас - нет.(( Сейчас у меня то лучше, то хуже на фоне лечения и без (принимала неделю фламадекс и мидокалм). Потом стало терпимо и я перестала принимать НПВП из соображений сэкономить свой ЖКТ, если понадобятся НПВП для очередного обострения. 10 дней уже не принимаю. Шеей вертеть боюсь (после этого становится хуже), хожу как робот, руки сильно не напрягаю (от этого потом боль в плечах и м-ду лопатками). И неск-ко дней такого режима дают облегчение почти до полного исчезновения болей (тогда я очень помаленьку шуршу по дому). Если переактивничаю - опять тянет, опять хожу/лежу, ничего не делаю.

Сегодня была у нейрохирурга, он посмотрел, сказал, показаний к операции нет, ЛФК делать рано и назначил мне курс НПВП (кеторолак), мидокалм (в/м), актовегин и спазмалгон в/в. И массаж...

И вот что-то я боюсь: а вдруг начну все это, массаж мне че-ньть не пойдет (даст обострение), а я из-за кеторолака этого не замечу (заглушит боль), а потом, когда я его доколю - каак даст мне в шею! И что мне тогда делать? ЖКТ мой вдруг не выдержит третьего курса? Без НПВП вдруг не вынесу обострения? 

Сомнения у меня такие из-за того, что предпоследнее обострение у меня возникло в последний день массажа (вакуумного) первого курса (3-го марта) и в предпоследний день приема фламадекса. 

Уважаемые доктора, подскажите пожалуйста, как мне поступить? Массаж необходим или можно обойтись? С НПВП нельзя ли повременить, раз все терпимо сейчас? И может быть все-таки (раз уж я все равно шевелюсь), как-то очень осторожно начать напрягать какие-то мышцы уже (боюсь, что совсем одрябнут)? Или не стоит?

Или может быть мне вообще пока ничего не делать, затаиться, радоваться, что пока идет улучшение и тихонько подождать, пока совсем пройдет?


----------



## Tat-79 (14 Мар 2017)

снимки МРТ (на всякий случай)


----------



## La murr (14 Мар 2017)

@Tat-79, Татьяна, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Tat-79 (14 Мар 2017)

Спасибо!


----------



## Tat-79 (15 Мар 2017)

Ну что... Болит, зараза((. Плечо тянет, рука немеет и ноет (будто локтем ударилась). Трицепсы болят...
Зачем я вчера голову повернула??? Не значит ли это, что грыжа еще чуток выпятилась? 

Почитала форум, нашла случаи, похожие на мои (грыжа С6-7), и там у девушки после массажа было ухудшение. Вангую, что массаж и в моем случае - не то((

Завтра иду к неврологу-вертебрологу (не хирургу), с замиранием сердца: а вдруг опять головой вертеть заставят? А мне после этого плохо...

Пойду выпью таблеточку, да повою на луну((

Где-то мельком здесь упоминалось, что если вести себя хорошо, то грыжа за год может уменьшиться даже на 50%, что время лечит (доктор Ступин об этом писал, если не ошибаюсь...) Хотелось бы поподробнее об этом почитать, особенно о том, как именно нужно себя вести, чтобы свести к минимуму вероятность увеличения грыжи. Рою-рою - не могу найти... И не могу долго сидеть за компьютером.

Люди добрые! Если подскажете, где почитать подробнее об этом, или дадите ссылку, буду очень благодарна!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Мар 2017)

Назначения нейрохирурга довольно глупые и даже вредные.
Актовегин запрещен к применению во всём цивилизованном мире, кроме СНГ, Китая и Южной Кореи. Спазмалгон совершенно из другой "оперы".
Мидокалм прекрасно действует при приёме внутрь.
Обратитесь к неврологу, а лучше - к мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Tat-79 (15 Мар 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Назначения нейрохирурга довольно глупые и даже вредные.


Вот и я сегодня присмотрелась к назначениям, почитала про лекарства... и не стала выполнять.
Будем искать...(с)
Спасибо за совет!

Привязала руку к туловищу - так вроде полегче... 
Читаю про импланты М-6. И что-то они мне уже такими прекрасными начинают казаться...


----------



## Tat-79 (16 Мар 2017)

Дошла сегодня до невролога (не участковый, краевой). Головой крутить не заставлял! Осторооожненько так градусов на 5 повернуть попросил и сказал "хватит". За что ему отдельное спасибо! И вообще, впечатление приятное - кажется, очень толковый. И внимательный. Правда огорчил он меня((. Сказал, что грыжа для шеи большая((я-то надеялась, что это считается средняя...). И что мне нужно лечь в стационар полечиться.(( А пока не только головой не крутить, а вообще двигаться как можно меньше. Тупо лежать и ничего не делать. ДНЯМИ!
Но говорит: " полечим пока, "отрезать всегда успеем. Нужно ВРЕМЯ". Назначил мне какие-то иголки (ч-з 10 дней). Массаж, как я и предполагала, категорически нельзя. Очень удивился, что у меня ни ЭКГ, ни анализа крови, ни еще чего-то там... "Как же вас лечили?" Дал бумажку с назначениями на кучу анализов, немного упрекнул, что ходим к платным. Мол, бесплатные сделают все необходимые и анализы и процедуры бесплатно.
А как к бесплатным попасть?.. К ним очередь как в мавзолей!(((. Даже флюорографию вчера пришлось в платной сделать, иначе просто не успела бы (результат только ч-з день). 
Позвонила по месту жительства чтоб встать на учет к неврологу (как он мне рекомендовал), в регистратуре сообщили, что чтобы попасть к неврологу, надо прийти в 7 утра, отстоять очередь и, если повезет, записаться на 2 недели вперед

Как же и когда в стационар мне попасть тогда?.. Непонятно...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Мар 2017)

Какой-то "неправильный" невролог краевой. Сначала запугивает пациентку страшилками, затем предлагает обратиться к "подельникам" с целью  превращения в "обобранную липку".
И многие ведь превращаются!


----------



## Tat-79 (18 Мар 2017)

Не совсем поняла... Как это? Он наоборот не советовал быть "обобранной". И платного мне ничего не предлагал. Дал направление на бесплатные иголки - там же, в краевом. Приду 27-го, спрошу, что дальше.
В понедельник иду к участковому терапевту за многочисленными направлениями (на кровь, ЭКГ и т.д...). Спрошу, как быть с неврологом и стационаром - может ч-з терапевта как-то пораньше получится к участковому неврологу попасть. 2 недели... Их еще как-то прожить надо...

Пью немулекс(( без него что-то никак... Стараюсь поменьше (по 100 мг. в сутки пока хватает). С омезом. Сколько еще НПВП мой бедный ЖКТ выдержит и кто победит - не знаю(((

Моральное состояние подавленное. Чувствую себя внезапно состарившейся и беспомощной. Даже дыру на штанах сына не в состоянии зашить.(( Ужин не могу семье приготовить, (кастрюли кажутся неподъемно тяжелыми, ни почистить овощи, ни покрошить не могу). Даже обнять-поцеловать не могу толком.((

Пришла к физиотерапевту на запись, он стал спрашивать про щитовидку, про мастопатию... Говорю: не знаю, что-то там есть, но вроде по УЗИ не страшное, и гормоны 2 года назад все нормальные были. Вздохнул, поднял вверх глаза, чуть поджал губы...
Вот почему еще не люблю лечебные заведения бесплатные: придешь туда - и сразу "виновата"! Во всем! Чувствую себя школьницей, прогулявшей целую четверть.


----------



## Tat-79 (19 Мар 2017)

3 часа ночи. Спать не могу - больно. Выпила в 23.00 немулекс - все равно больно. Болят шея и плечи. Попыталась уснуть - приснился какой-то кошмар, проснулась, в ушах звенит. Громко. 
Вчера (уже позавчера) во второй половине дня уже почти совсем перестало болеть! Обольстилась. Показалось, что жизнь прекрасна. Что опять не так?..
Что я сделала? Постригла на ногах ногти (очень аккуратно, шею не гнула, руки не тянула). Немного поспала на боку (хорошенько подперев голову подушкой, чтоб шея не изгибалась), сегодня съездила в магазин на машине (в кач-ве пассажира) в воротнике Шанца. 1,5 часа, вместе с хождением по отделам (налегке конечно)... Даже ЭТОГО нельзя?

Месяц прошел, а воз и ныне там.(( Что делать? ЧТО это значит? 
Больно поднимать прямые руки в стороны - тянет. Не пойму, что там тянет: мышцы рук расслаблены, а ощущение, будто стальной трос от подмышки до запястья где-то в толще руки. Что это значит? Ни в коем случае не поднимать или пытаться помаленьку поднимать?
Ответьте, кто-нибудь, пожалуйста. Своего невролога я увижу очень не скоро.((

Как же вымораживает эта боль.((


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Мар 2017)

Ваш невролог Вам не поможет. Нужно менять лечащего врача.
Желательно, чтобы он, помимо правильного медикаментозного лечения провёл курс, мануальной терапии, уделив особе внимание мышечным техникам, а так же разучил с Вами комплекс ЛФК, который нужно будет выполнять самостоятельно дома на протяжении всей жизни.


----------



## Tat-79 (20 Мар 2017)

Владимир Иванович, спасибо большое, что отвечаете! 
Только где же он - мой правильный врач...((

Сегодня была у терапевта (сто лет не была в поликлинике - ну и адище... Какие ужасные очереди, бедные люди...). Взяла направления на анализы и, видимо вид у меня был очень уж жалкий, - терапевт пообещала провести меня к неврологу (сама она направление в стационар дать не может), если я приду в чт. с анализами всеми (и я приду). Удивилась, что мне никто не предложил блокаду. Рассказала, что у нее так же сильно болела шея и блокада ей очень помогла.

Позвонила в краевой верт. центр (где была в прошедший чт.) - спросила про блокаду. Оказалось, что ее амбулаторно не делают, и ничем мне помочь не могут...
Позвонила в краевую клиническую больницу, сказали "несите направление и мы вас положим". Теперь вся надежда на четверг и участкового невролога. И на блокаду...

ЛФК... Я прямо чувствую, что что-то такое мне необходимо! И какое-то еще воздействие на мышцы (иголки ли, физио ли - не знаю...) Но кого ни спрашиваю - никто ничего мне на эту тему не говорит...

Легла на иппликатор Кузнецова, удалось уснуть на пару часов - и то хлеб.

Почитала про мышечно-тонический синдром. Насколько мне хватает понимания, кажется, у меня именно он - "порочный круг": воспаление, отек (боль) -> гипертонус (усиление боли) -> нарушение  трофики, усиление отека. Пью баклосан.
Что такое "корешковый синдром" и есть ли он у меня, и как определить и отличить, я правда, не поняла еще. От медицины далека.

А! Еще есть направление на "РЭГ с поворотом". Можно ли мне его при грыже? Не увеличится ли грыжа? Боюсь. Что-то очень уж боком мне повороты головы выходят...((


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Мар 2017)

Для выполнения лечебных медикаментозных (ЛМБ) блокад  имеются строгие медицинские показания. Выполнять их должны врачи: неврологи, хирурги, нейрохирурги, травматологи. Выполняются ЛМБ амбулаторно и в стационаре.


----------



## Tat-79 (27 Мар 2017)

Нашла одну клинику, где делают блокады... Но почитала про них и... Оказывается, это очень серьезная процедура с серьезным риском... А клиника-то платная... От этого еще страшней - ответственность у платных не такая, как у бесплатных.

А со стационаром у меня ничего не получается((. Отфутболили меня везде: "Мест нет и ближайшие 3 месяца не будет!" Про краевую вообще сказали - не реально: "мы не можем, не имеем права, у нас даже бланков нет, туда направлять... Только для районных!" Позвонила в краевую, оказалось - неправда. Краевая больница, оказывается, всем поликлиникам талоны к ним на госпитализацию ежемесячно выделяет. Записалась на четверг в краевую поликлинику. Вроде через них тоже можно...

А вчера у меня было такое обострение, что даже дышать больно. Где-то в ключице ноет и колет. И сейчас, после немулекса, боль только немного притупилась, но совсем не ушла. Все тянет и ноет: плечи, шея, руки, в пальцах "мурашки"... Даже помыться (муж конечно, не сама) не решилась. Как пойду сейчас с немытыми спиной и головой на иголки - не представляю.(( Да наверное мне их и отменят из-за обострения.
А ведь среди недели неплохо себя чувствовала! (( 
Замучилась, сил нет...(( Мне кажется, грыжа увеличилась.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Мар 2017)

Вам и не нужна госпитализация! Вы можете успешно проходить и амбулаторное лечение без ЛМБ, уколов и капельниц. Да и от иголок проку мало.
20 марта я уже высказался по поводу необходимых лечебных мероприятий.


----------



## Tat-79 (20 Апр 2017)

И снова здравствуйте!

Ну, а я как раз 27-го марта чудом попала в больницу... )) Отлежала 18 дней. Получила 15 капельниц дексаметазона, 10 уколов кетонала и 5 ксефокама. Ну и витамины. Магнит и иголки. Сейчас колю хондрогард.
Боль ушла. Рука поднимается. Но немеет иногда, немного тянет в высшей точке подъема, слабовата (все-таки, почти 2 месяца тяжелее кружки ничего не поднимала), иногда болят плечевой сустав, трапеция, кожа и мышцы трицепса. Как-то волнами: то накатит, поболит часок - отпустит... Иногда на погоду побаливают позвонки немного и недолго. Иногда под лопаткой. В общем, так все "плавает", но не сильно, вполне терпимо, руками пользоваться стало намного удобнее. Никакого сравнения "до". Если б не грыжа - вообще бы не думала об этом.
Кстати, обнаружили нестабильность позвонков 1-2 мм.((

Но. Это сейчас. Выписали меня в прошлую среду, 12-го. А в субботу дома мне стало просто плохо: давление снизилось, очень сильно вспотела, в ушах звон, мышцы, суставы ломит, голова закружилась, сердце давит. Похоже, синдром отмены. Хотя вроде и дозировка небольшая, говорят...
Короче, вколола я себе дексаметазона 4 мг и мне захорошело. Решила слезть с гормонов плавно. Через 2 дня снова сплохело, хотя и не так резко. Вколола 3 мг. Еще через 2 дня вколола 2. Если через пару дней повторится, надеюсь отделаться последней дозой 1 мг.

При этом второй день хожу на ЛФК. Упражнения там дают для плечевого пояса. С подниманием рук, в т.ч. над головой, вращением деревянной палки, рук в плечевых суставах, подъемом и сведением плеч.
И вот я думаю: а не сильно ли я шустро на дексаметазоне со своей "нестабильностью"? Вдруг я из-за его противовоспалительного эффекта недостаточно контролирую боль? Может как-то надо ограничивать себя? До какого уровня можно поднимать руки, чтоб ничего там не сдвинуть? Сегодня тяжесть в плече (но надеюсь, что это просто физкультурная усталость).
Шеей не кручу (как велел врач). Очень медленно делаю небольшие повороты и наклоны головой. Упражнения на укрепление мышц шеи (с сопротивлением рукой). Делаю их уже дней 10 (еще в больнице потихоньку начала). Надеюсь мышцами закрепить нестабильность. 

Иголки мне что-то не пошли. Странно я на них отреагировала: очень больно в некоторых точках, а остаток дня после иголок жжение в местах проколов. То же и с электро...массажем(?). Вибрации не чувствую (врач говорит "должна чувствоваться выраженная вибрация, но не боль"), а когда добавляют тока - сразу боль, без вибрации. Тоже пришлось отменить.


----------



## Delion (28 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте! У вас многое на нервной почве. У меня похожая ситуация. Грыжа в шейном отделе 0.5 см, протрузия 0.3 см. Было все и головные боли и тахикардия, аритмия, экстрасистолия, ПА, головные боли, короче за 3 месяца болело все. На данный момент грыжа никуда не делась, но психологически вроде ка выплыл, из проблем это иногда головные боли и головокружения, иногда общая слабость и часто хочется пить  Безусловно болит шея, но я боли связываю скорее с мышцами. Естественно у меня нестабильность (гипермобильность). Прошел всех заведующих всех больниц города (неврологов и нейрохирургов), все говорят абсолютно разные вещи. Мануалы за шею не берутся.

Из общего что подтверждают все врачи: ЛФК (укрепление и растяжка всех мышц), массаж, бассейн, больше свежего воздуха, вполне можно кататься на велосипеде по городу.

В случае ухудшения состояния операция по удалению грыжи под общим наркозом.

P.S. И все врачи говорят что по возможности лучше без лекарств, я их практически не пил. Для успокоения можно седативные препараты растительного происхождения.

Ну и конечно немеет левая рука. Но иногда перестает.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Апр 2017)

@Tat-79, _При этом второй день хожу на ЛФК. Упражнения там дают для плечевого пояса. С подниманием рук, в т.ч. над головой, вращением деревянной палки, рук в плечевых суставах, подъемом и сведением плеч.
И вот я думаю: а не сильно ли я шустро на дексаметазоне со своей "нестабильностью"? Вдруг я из-за его противовоспалительного эффекта недостаточно контролирую боль? Может как-то надо ограничивать себя? До какого уровня можно поднимать руки, чтоб ничего там не сдвинуть? Сегодня тяжесть в плече (но надеюсь, что это просто физкультурная усталость).
Шеей не кручу (как велел врач). Очень медленно делаю небольшие повороты и наклоны головой. Упражнения на укрепление мышц шеи (с сопротивлением рукой). Делаю их уже дней 10 (еще в больнице потихоньку начала). Надеюсь мышцами закрепить нестабильность. _

Упражнения дают вам правильные. Из личного опыта лечения шеи могу сказать, что саму шею чем больше крутишь, тем сильнее болит. Лучше акцент делать на расслабления мышц плечевого пояса, лопаток. По мимо самих упражнений можно попробовать поделать самомассаж мячиком теннисным у стенки или на полу. У доктора Лукьянова есть неплохое видео по этому поводу, можете посмотреть.
Когда будите массировать, то скорее всего обнаружите не мало больных точек в области лопаток. Если их постепенно размять, то станет лучше.


----------



## Tat-79 (3 Май 2017)

_ Из личного опыта лечения шеи могу сказать, что саму шею чем больше крутишь, тем сильнее болит._

Вот! И у меня такой же опыт! Стараюсь не крутить пока. Пока не укреплю мышцы шеи и не пройдет месяца 3. Интересно, сколько времени упражнений нужно, чтобы они пришли в более-менее приличное состояние?
Дней 25 уже их упражняю.

ЛФК... после 4-го занятия у меня почти отнялись руки. Выше пояса от локтя не поднимались, от плеча вообще висели как плеть 2 дня. Правая чуть лучше, но и ею даже чашку чая не могла до рта поднять. 4 и 5 пальцы на обеих руках онемели, почти ничего не чувствовали. Признаться, я здорово испугалась. Но потом прошло. Пропустила 3 занятия. Пятое занятие занималась очень осторожно, вполсилы. Ничего... 
А вчера нормально занималась. Сегодня опять руки плохо работают. Но пальцы шевелятся, если локти на столе. Шею тянет, пришлось нацепить снова воротник Шанца. Воздуха не хватает, все время позывы зевнуть. Сижу и думаю: на пользу мне ЛФК или во вред? Наверное зря я руки пытаюсь высоко поднимать. 
Не пойду наверное больше. Буду дома заниматься в щадящем режиме. 

Выпила пентоксифиллин и баклосан. Жду эффекта. Феварин тоже пью: все становится немножко пофигу - вот и весь эффект. А хочется полноценной жизни((

Спасибо за видео! Попробую.


----------



## Tat-79 (3 Май 2017)

_У вас многое на нервной почве. У меня похожая ситуация. Грыжа в шейном отделе 0.5 см, протрузия 0.3 см. Было все и головные боли и тахикардия, аритмия, экстрасистолия, ПА, головные боли, короче за 3 месяца болело все. На данный момент грыжа никуда не делась, но психологически вроде ка выплыл, из проблем это иногда головные боли и головокружения, иногда общая слабость и часто хочется пить  Безусловно болит шея, но я боли связываю скорее с мышцами._

Угу)) "Психосоматика")) - так говорят врачи, когда уже не знают, что делать с пациентом
Может быть... Но почему-то у меня подозрение, что я что-то неправильно делаю - после физнагрузок бывает ухудшение. 
У меня не так сурово, как у вас (сочувствую), но тоже доставляет: то болтает из стороны в сторону, то дрожит все внутри, то руки немеют. То тянет их... Но все меньше. Ничего, прорвемся! Антидепрессанты - наше всё.))


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Май 2017)

Я тоже много какие упражнения не делаю из-за проблем с шей. Я вообще сколько не пробовал напрягать грудной отдел все без полезно, только хуже шее от этого. Шея это не спина. Со спиной все понятно более менее. В спине можно потянуть ноги или поделать немного силовых упражнений. А вот с шеей я кроме как расслабить ничего больше не придумал пока. Т.е. только движения руками, плечами и массаж без всяких силовых. Очень люблю делать статические упражнения хорошо для спины. Отжимания от пола люблю. Но все это не могу делать, сразу шея напрягается, спазм, рука болит, голова кружится. В общем ужас какой-то. Стоя нагрузку не могу дать там спина сразу вылетает. А сидя или лежа шея сразу. Вот и делаю только растяжки и пешком хожу. Обидно, так хочется что-то делать. А я вон мебель ребенку купил и собираю уже месяц потихоньку, чтобы не перенапрягаться. Раньше я бы такое за день собрал. А сейчас как этот...... слов нет!


----------



## Tat-79 (3 Май 2017)

А какие вы растяжки делаете? У меня все упражнения на ЛФК получаются наоборот "силовые". Поднимаю руки: хоть в стороны, хоть вверх (т.е. почти вверх), хоть за спину завожу - мышцы напрягаются. Засада в том, что я не могу сориентироваться, от чего хуже - боли при выполнении нет. Трудно немного - но немного же. А на следующий день жуткий спазм, все колом стоит, корежит всю, тяжесть в плечах, будто кто-то сидит на них, а в голове муть. Однако подвижность улучшилась, скованности в руках/плечах меньше - тоже не знаю от чего: то ли от упражнений, то ли само прошло. 

Мне нравятся для укрепления шеи упражнения. В шее будто сразу жизнь начинается.)

_Обидно, так хочется что-то делать._

Очень обидно((. Эта беспомощность больше всего угнетает и вгоняет в тоску.
Тоже дочке кровать никак доделать не могу (шлифовально-декоративно-покрасочные работы). (( И дошить ничего не могу...

Достижения за последние 2 месяца: борщ сваренный самостоятельно (вместе со всем овощным крошевом, а то и этого не могла) и пол, помытый в коридоре, правда ногой. И пришитые к пальто пуговицы. В магазин могу сходить, булку хлеба принести. Правда у подъезда потом стою, как собачка, жду, когда кто-нибудь дверь откроет - слишком тяжелая для меня.

А такие были планы, такие планы...


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Май 2017)

@Tat-79, Йога упражнения делаю растяжки. Разрабатываю тазобедренные суставы. Спазмов у меня давно уже в мышцах нет. Я пчел хожу ставлю два раза в год к апирерапевту. Это такое средство, что спазмы на прочь убивает за пару лет. Тело мягкое пластичное становится, гнется хорошо. Только все рано болеет. Т.к. в позвонках нестабильность болтается все это. Растяжку делаю различных мышц, чтобы выравнивать перекос таза и снимать обострения. Сколиоз есть 2-й степени. Грыжи есть, но дело не в них, а в самих позвонках в фасеточных структурах я так понимаю, хрустят там они если всяко гнуться. Год назад еле еле ходил. Потом начал тренироваться и смог вытянуть себя из кровати. Ходить могу достаточно много, конечно всяко бывает по самочувствию. Самочувствие очень разнообразное когда позвонки болтаются, в основном в ноги стреляет. Спина не болит уже давно. А ноги постоянно, то одна, то другая, то обе. Сидеть тяжело. Лежать сейчас мору без боли. Раньше не мог болело даже ночью. Но сейчас хоть сплю нормально. И с утра встаю здоровый, а потом к вечеру как пойдет, когда ничего, а когда все болит к вечеру. С синдромом ПА тоже мучаюсь периодически. Знаю что-такое головокружения и боль в руке. Не известно, что лучше спина или шея. На 43% снижается кровоток в голове при определенных положениях головы. Болтается просто весь позвоночник вот и все. Делать операцию все это скручивать болтами. Болтов слишком много надо. Да и не факт, что буду лучше жить после скрепления. Так я хоть умею править сам себе позвонки. А так непонятно, что будит.
Да все самое интересное не доступно. Поехать никуда толком не поедешь, делать тоже почти ничего не могу. Работаю немного за компом.


----------

